# My Girlies!



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I haven't posted anything about them in a while....they're two peas in a pod, always together. Holly really needed a friend and Misty is the perfect kitty for the job!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They look like they could be from the same litter!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They absolutely look like litter mates!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so beautiful! They do look like litter mates!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Seriously? *One* picture? 

I mean, it's adorable, but.....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

At the risk of being agreeable, I was hoping for more pictures as well.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oy...give you guys an inch and you want a mile :lol:










Misty is grooming Holly's tail in this one:



















Jake's Maine **** impression (MCs sit with crossed paws all the time)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What? No warning? :grin:

Such a beautiful family!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

super cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow, look at all those cuties! The pic of Misty grooming Holly's tail is adorable.  So nice to see that they've become such good buddies. Jake's been spending too much time around the girls...Before you know it, it'll be Jake grooming Holly.


----------

